# Red security icon



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a 2014 Nissan X Trail. I am having problems with the battery so I have been watching all my dials more carefully. What is that red icon in the 4 o'clock position of the RPM dial? It looks like a car with a key. With my car off it flashes every few seconds. My manual is in Spanish so it is of little help.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

it is your SECURITY INDICATOR LIGHT......look here....Nissan Warning Lights and Their Meanings and ... Security indicator light - NISSAN vehicle immobilizer system - Security ...
Security indicator light - NISSAN vehicle immobilizer system - Security systems - Instruments and controls - Nissan Altima Owners Manual - Nissan Altima | Nissaguide.com
The security indicator light blinks whenever the ignition switch is placed in the OFF, LOCK or ACC position. This function indicates the NISSAN Vehicle Immobilizer System is operational. If the NISSAN Vehicle Immobilizer System is malfunctioning, the light will remain on while the ignition switch is placed in the ON position.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Tony I thought I might be something like that but I wasn't sure. Now I am.
An aside. I haven't been on this forum in years -the advertising has almost taken it over-making it difficult to use.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

So there is no indicator or light to show if the battery is charging or not?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

dollard said:


> Thanks Tony I thought I might be something like that but I wasn't sure. Now I am.
> An aside. I haven't been on this forum in years -the advertising has almost taken it over-making it difficult to use.


I use AdBlock free edition and have experienced no issues at all with this site.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

This link contains both the owners manual and factory service manual for a 2014 Nissan Rogue which is almost identical to the T32 Xtrail. Should be useful for you.
https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/rogue-2014-397

In case its for the Rogue Select the older style Rogue, a Nissan site in the UK will have a link to your owners manual in pdf form.

I use an AdBlock as well.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

quadraria10 said:


> This link contains both the owners manual and factory service manual for a 2014 Nissan Rogue which is almost identical to the T32 Xtrail. Should be useful for you.
> https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/rogue-2014-397
> 
> In case its for the Rogue Select the older style Rogue, a Nissan site in the UK will have a link to your owners manual in pdf form.
> ...


Thanks for the manuals.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

dollard, i believe your battery light icon is on your tach face. Should be a glowing red or orange (nissan loves orange lights). More info on lit up battery icon...https://auto.howstuffworks.com/question324.htm


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

tonyvancity said:


> dollard, i believe your battery light icon is on your tach face. Should be a glowing red or orange (nissan loves orange lights). More info on lit up battery icon...https://auto.howstuffworks.com/question324.htm


.
Thanks. I don't seem to have one.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

pretty sure you do. Are you far away from a nissan service department or other mechanical garage? a 2014 Nissan Xtrail should be under a warranty and if you can, i would drive it over to Nissan service dept and inquire about your dash lights. They should be more then willing to help you out, or at least sell you a book manual or pull another manual out of another 2014 xtrail in their lot and show you whatever the book says.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

tonyvancity said:


> pretty sure you do. Are you far away from a nissan service department or other mechanical garage? a 2014 Nissan Xtrail should be under a warranty and if you can, i would drive it over to Nissan service dept and inquire about your dash lights. They should be more then willing to help you out, or at least sell you a book manual or pull another manual out of another 2014 xtrail in their lot and show you whatever the book says.


Thanks again. Far from a Nissan service department. I am taking it back to a local garage next week and I will ask the boss and show him my manual. He is Mexican so he should understand it. He told me to come back in a week to see if the battery is charging. He suspects the new battery may be defective. Definitely not under warranty-I bought it in 2013. I'm in Mexico-all the manuals would be in Spanish. I have read mine (in Spanish-I could miss something) carefully and there is no mention of such. I have never seen and orange light on my Tach or any battery light but maybe just because it isn't lit. I will tell him that Tony says there should be one. Damn thing. It has been such a good vehicle except for this.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

here is a 2014 nissan rogue ( 2014 xtrail in mexico) with gauge lights all lite up....the battery icon is in pink color under the number 3 in your tachometer gauge.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

dollard said:


> My manual is in Spanish so it is of little help.


I work with german machines and sometimes I get an error. I use google translate with my phone, it s not perfect but it gives me an idea of what s going on. 

Sometimes it s a live translation.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks again Tony for the video of the icons. I have never seen most of those on my vehicle. I've only seen emergency on, low gas and security.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a terrible time using this forum as it keeps freezing so if my posts are in the wrong place sorry. The video of the icons-I have never seen most of those. I've only seen emergency on, low gas, door ajar, and security. As for translating my manual that is in Spanish I have used Google and Mexicans without finding any help.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Can you take a photo of it?

Does it look like this?


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

otomodo said:


> Can you take a photo of it?
> 
> Does it look like this?


I will take a photo of it with my digital camera and with my cell phone. But how to send it? It does not look like that.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

dollard said:


> I will take a photo of it with my digital camera and with my cell phone. But how to send it? It does not look like that.


Send it to my email. 

You have a private message


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

tonyvancity said:


> dollard, i believe your battery light icon is on your tach face. Should be a glowing red or orange (nissan loves orange lights). More info on lit up battery icon...https://auto.howstuffworks.com/question324.htm


Sorry I've been out to lunch. The battery icon in on my Tach dial just below the 3-it is red. I only see it when I first turn the car on. It never comes on when the vehicle is running. My neighbor has the same vehicle he says it really is an alternator light not a battery light. I've taken a picture of my dash but I don't know hoe to post it.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

otomodo said:


> Send it to my email.
> 
> You have a private message


Where do I find the private message. Sorry I have a terrible time with this forum-it keeps freezing.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

yes, you see dollard, you only see certain icon lights lit up and will stay on when there is a problem. For example, your emergency brake light icon lights up if you left your e-brake on. Or the side door light icon if a door is ajar. The battery icon lights up if battery or alternator problem, but will not stay lit if everything is good. I may of missed something with your original post...are you just curious where the battery light was located? other then having a spanish version manual, all is good with your truck? You should take quadraria's advice and download the english owners manual or maybe you can search online and see if anybody is selling a used one or an autowrecker has one you can get for free or dirt cheap


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Dollard, if i find a used 2014 xtrail owners manual in english (im in canada) i grab it for you and later we can work out where i sent it.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Here it is


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

tonyvancity said:


> Dollard, if i find a used 2014 xtrail owners manual in english (im in canada) i grab it for you and later we can work out where i sent it.


That sounds wonderful. I have a sister who lives in Ottawa and she tried to do the same but she could not find one.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

This is a reply to an earlier one by Tony? I can't find it (the forum keeps freezing and my internet is off and on). Yes the lights only come on when there is a problem so why didn't the battery icon come on with my battery problems? I have had 2 dead batteries and no light cam on. There is no owners manual for this vehicle in English as far as I know.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

ohhhhh...oh boy, two dead batteries. Sorry, that is out of my mechanical knowledge..i can only guess a faulty alternator or some sort of issue with the charging system/wiring harness? sometimes you just have to fork out the money and have the dealership or a good mechanic inspect your vehicle and/or put it on their fancy diagnostic shop computers. Lot of smart people on this forum (smarter then me) and i'm sure they can come up with a solution in time for you.....best of luck, dollard.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

The garage says the alternator is fine. What annoys me is that I don't get any warning from the lights.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Was the manual I linked to no good? If not you should be able to get a 2nd gen Rogue manual at N I C O forums.
But if we are guessing as to the actual problem my bet is the battery cable. Seems to me Rogoman or SMJ have been pointing out it or a ground point related to it can be loose or corroded.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

The garage says the alternator is fine. What annoys me is that I don't get any warning from the lights.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you very much but I could not get a manual there. A local garage has checked it out carefully and could find nothing wrong. The first battery was 4 years old and had to be replaced. The second one doesn't seem to hold a charge. The mechanic thinks the new battery might be defective. I'm to go back in two days to the garage.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I just checked and the link I provided is good and has a 2015 manual for a Rogue that is the same as your Xtrail
otherwise you can get it here

Manuals and Guides!

or just do a google search for nissan xtrail owners manual 2015 and links for it show up.
Sadly Nissan Latin America does not have manual downloads on their site.

The service manual in the original link for the 2014 Rogue should have info and diagnostic procedures for the charging system.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks again but the Rogue is not the same for the purposes I would use it. It might be useful for my mechanic but I don't know if he reads English. 
I would like to apologize for my erratic replies but this forum is most difficult for me to use. It takes me about 15 minutes before I can send a reply. I'm not sure why it is difficult. I have used hundreds of different forums and haven't had the same problem. Maybe it is my server, or the security my computer guy has put on my computer or?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

dollard, look at this car complaints website for a moment...scroll down to the comment left by a 2014 Rogue owner.....https://www.carcomplaints.com/Nissan/Rogue/2014/electrical/battery_wont_hold_charge.shtml .....if link does not work, just copy and paste this and look up your rogue and previous years just to compare.. https://www.carcomplaints.com


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

NUMBERNTB-14-026REPLACEMENT BULLETIN NUMBER:04-09NHTSA ITEM NUMBER10055490DATE2014-04-09COMPONENT ELECTRICAL SYSTEMDATE ADDED2014-06-03SUMMARYNissan: the main harness to body harness connectors is experiencing electrical corrosion issues. 2008-2014 rogue. *pe and Nissan north america, inc. (nissan) is recalling certain model year 2008-2013 nissan rogue vehicles manufactured march 7, 2007, to november 26, 2013, and 2014 nissan rogue select vehicles manufactured september 23, 2013, to july 2, 2014. The affected vehicles may experience an electrical short in the harness connector due to a mixture of snow/water and salt seeping through the carpet on the driver side floor near the harness connector.......dollard, these are nissan 2014 Rogue service bulletins.....you should take your rogue to a nissan dealership, it may be something under warranty and not cost you anything. I got this info from here : https://www.vehiclehistory.com


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Q: Battery always dies when I park the car
asked by Sophie M on November 02, 2015
The battery on my 2014 Nissan Rogue dies so often that I now have to carry a battery jumper around with me in the car. It will randomly refuse to start in the morning or when I park it for a long time. How can this be happening since the car has 9,000 miles on it?


Michael Parra
Automotive Mechanic
24 years of experience
THANK MICHAEL
A weak or dead battery can be frustrating. Before having a technician work on your car, the next time you shut your car off and lock it, wait a minute and then take a walk around the car to check all of the lights on the exterior and interior. Often times a light will be left on and you don’t notice it, especially if you don’t drive at night. If your car is under warranty and the battery has failed, Nissan will replace the battery free or at a prorated charge, so a trip to the dealer would be needed. The dealer should also check the charging system to make sure it is performing correctly. If your dealer replaces the battery, the symptoms return, and the vehicle needs to be jump started, there might be a parasitic draw which needs to be found and repaired to keep the battery from being drained. A parasitic draw can sometimes be tough to find because they are often intermittent. If your vehicle is experiencing a parasitic draw, please note that it may take the dealership a few days to locate the draw due to their complexity to pinpoint.

Was this answer helpful? ....( this was asked by an owner of a 2014 rogue, answered by https://www.yourmechanic.com/question/battery-always-dies-when-i-park-the-car)


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

tonyvancity said:


> NUMBERNTB-14-026REPLACEMENT BULLETIN NUMBER:04-09NHTSA ITEM NUMBER10055490DATE2014-04-09COMPONENT ELECTRICAL SYSTEMDATE ADDED2014-06-03SUMMARYNissan: select vehicles manufactured september 23, 2013, to july 2, 2014. The affected vehicles may experience an electrical short in the harness connector due to a mixture of snow/water and salt seeping through the carpet on the driver side floor near the harness connector.......dollard, these are nissan 20the main harness to body harness connectors is experiencing electrical corrosion issues. 2008-2014 rogue. *pe and Nissan north america, inc. (nissan) is recalling certain model year 2008-2013 nissan rogue vehicles manufactured march 7, 2007, to november 26, 2013, and 2014 nissan rogue 14 Rogue service bulletins.....you should take your rogue to a nissan dealership, it may be something under warranty and not cost you anything. I got this info from here : https://www.vehiclehistory.com


Thanks Tony. That is very interesting. I have added my comments to that.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

We don't have snow or salt here but we do have some water in the summer months.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

yes, but what i am thinking from the links i gave is that there is a factory flaw with the electrical system....wiring harness not good or a parasitic draw. So i would take your vehicle to your closest nissan service dept and let them check /run your vin number to see if your vehicle has warranty repairs needed and to hook it up to their diagnostic computers. Otherwise you may end up spending your money at various mechanics, keep replacing batteries etc when maybe if from the beginning the vehicle was first brought to nissan service department's attention....and fixed hopefully free of charge under warranty or with a reduced payment.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

dollard, another suggestion is to go to your Nissan mexico web page......look and see if there is a VIN number look up for recalls and service bulletins. Put in your vin number and see what happens. Or, here in canada, a few times i called my local nissan dealership and gave my vin number to see if i had any history or recalls pending over the phone.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

tonyvancity said:


> yes, but what i am thinking from the links i gave is that there is a factory flaw with the electrical system....wiring harness not good or a parasitic draw. So i would take your vehicle to your closest nissan service dept and let them check /run your vin number to see if your vehicle has warranty repairs needed and to hook it up to their diagnostic computers. Otherwise you may end up spending your money at various mechanics, keep replacing batteries etc when maybe if from the beginning the vehicle was first brought to nissan service department's attention....and fixed hopefully free of charge under warranty or with a reduced payment.


Good points. If I was back in Canada I would go straight to the dealer but here in Mexico the dealerships are a zoo. They are huge and very busy and usually no one speaks English. If it comes to that I will take a bilingual Mexican with me so that there is no misunderstanding.


----------

